# Eleaf iStick Nowos Charging Port Repair? Anyone please ...



## AdelevdWalt (30/3/19)

Hi everyone!
Hope you are well!

This is my fist beauty, 3 months old and sadly i think something caused the charging port to short circuit or overheat...

She is a ln Eleaf iStick Nowos (Dazzling) with an Ello Duro Tank and internal battery.

I am looking for assistance in possibly repairing her! 

Or is it just not worth it?

I am on the East Rand


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/3/19)

Where did you buy it from? Have you asked them if its maybe still under guarantee? Or they might just be nice and repair it?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## AdelevdWalt (31/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Where did you buy it from? Have you asked them if its maybe still under guarantee? Or they might just be nice and repair it?


I bought it from Vape King and apparently im out of warranty (3months), but... Consumer Protection Act says 180 days/6months.. i asked about the discrepancy and then confusion came. They’ve been always been very helpful and referred me to this forum first to try and i will! But when i asked, they said no, sorry warranty no longer applicable. When i cant find any help i’ll walk in there with the legislation and see what they say..

I think its just the usb port that needs replacement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix (31/3/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> I bought it from Vape King and apparently im out of warranty (3months), but... Consumer Protection Act says 180 days/6months.. i asked about the discrepancy and then confusion came. They’ve been always been very helpful and referred me to this forum first to try and i will! But when i asked, they said no, sorry warranty no longer applicable. When i cant find any help i’ll walk in there with the legislation and see what they say..
> 
> I think its just the usb port that needs replacement.



Aah, the CPA pokes it’s little head out again. 

Unfortunately a lot of Vape products are imported with only a 3 month manufacturers warranty, and many shops will therefore only honour said warranty. As a consumer in SA we do have certain rights under the CPA but due to the nature of Vaping, you will find it it difficult to prove that failure of a device is not caused by liquid damage, abuse or the failure of an external attachment (e.g the tank). 

That said, I’ve always found Vape King to be very accommodating and helpful.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## AdelevdWalt (31/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Aah, the CPA pokes it’s little head out again.
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of Vape products are imported with only a 3 month manufacturers warranty, and many shops will therefore only honour said warranty. As a consumer in SA we do have certain rights under the CPA but due to the nature of Vaping, you will find it it difficult to prove that failure of a device is not caused by liquid damage, abuse or the failure of an external attachment (e.g the tank).
> 
> That said, I’ve always found Vape King to be very accommodating and helpful.



Lol even though as an attorney, i hate the CPA myself it does come in handy at times lol.

And yes, our Vape King staff, is amazing, so i dont want to push it down their throats like most people usually do.

And based on my first statement, i checked the manufacturer warranty and it corresponds with CPA. But, even if they will just honor the duty of at least investigating the possible cause of the failure and then assist me with guidance thereon i would be a happy chappy. 

And yes, i understand your comment on the nature of vaping but i think the sad part for me is that I actually valued my little mod. I LOVE it!!! So i took care of it and Boom! Saddest day of my life! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (31/3/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> Lol even though as an attorney, i hate the CPA myself it does come in handy at times lol.
> 
> And yes, our Vape King staff, is amazing, so i dont want to push it down their throats like most people usually do.
> 
> ...


 An attorney! And I welcomed you to the forum!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, lol!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## AdelevdWalt (31/3/19)

Asterix said:


> An attorney! And I welcomed you to the forum!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, lol!



Whahahaha believe me when i say we’re not that bad...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (31/3/19)

AdelevdWalt said:


> Lol even though as an attorney, i hate the CPA myself it does come in handy at times lol.
> 
> And yes, our Vape King staff, is amazing, so i dont want to push it down their throats like most people usually do.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about this @AdelevdWalt and also surprised that it's an Eleaf mod. All my mods are Eleaf and they've never given me a moment's trouble so you've been very unlucky indeed.

May I also suggest that you send a message to Eleaf via their FB page? They're quite responsive to messages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (31/3/19)

@AdelevdWalt it might just be some conductive debris inside the usb port - get 95% isopropyl alcohol (aka rubbing alcohol) from your local pharmacy and flush the usb port (IP alcohol is safe and used worldwide in the electronics industry as a cleaning agent).

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## AdelevdWalt (2/4/19)

johan said:


> @AdelevdWalt it might just be some conductive debris inside the usb port - get 95% isopropyl alcohol (aka rubbing alcohol) from your local pharmacy and flush the usb port (IP alcohol is safe and used worldwide in the electronics industry as a cleaning agent).



I was so hopeful when i read this message but ala nothing! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (3/4/19)

Pitty, then its some component and/or terminal on the USB power bus that shorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

